
Ready Lisp version 20090130 now available - vrs
http://www.newartisans.com/blog/2009/01/ready-lisp-version-20090125-now-available.html
======
DenisM
From site:

What is Ready Lisp? It’s a binding together of several popular Lisp packages
for OS X, including: Aquamacs, SBCL and SLIME. Once downloaded, you’ll have a
single application bundle which you can double-click — and find yourself in a
fully configured Common Lisp REPL. It’s ideal for OS X users who want to try
out Lisp with a minimum of hassle. The download is approximately 73 megabytes.

------
vikram
It works fine. But doesn't have sb-threads enabled so, at best you can use it
for fun or development. Webservers like hunchentoot will give errors if you
open a second request at the same time.

The way to fix this is, to do a which sbcl to find out where it's installed
for me it was in /opt/local/ then download the source from
<http://www.sbcl.org>

In the sbcl folder create a file called customize-target-features.lisp and put
the following code in it...

(lambda (features) (flet ((enable (x) (pushnew x features)) (disable (x) (setf
features (remove x features)))) ;;; Threading support, available only on
x86/x86-64 Linux, x86 Solaris ;;; and x86 Mac OS X (experimental). (enable
:sb-thread)))

now sh make.sh and then export INSTALL_ROOT=/opt/local/ and sudo sh install.sh

Try sbcl

if you get an error that it can't find the core then copy the core in output
folder in sbcl to where it says it can't find sbcl.core

that'll give you sbcl with threads on macosx and Aquamacs that loads it in a
fraction of a second.

